# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  pregabalin and lorazepam

## spottitchsam

hi guys,l am on two different pills at the moment.i am on 2x25mg of pregabalin and 2x1mg of lorazepam.i am slowly reducing the lorazepam by 1mg every 5 days.i did have a reaction a few days a go so i had to go back up to 2 a day.i see my own gp on tuesday so i might have to cut out another 1 then.when i was on the lorazepam for 3weeks everything was fine until i had a sleep apnea episode and then they stopped working.back came the panic attacks.i will be glad when they find the RIGHT pill.x

----------


## FraidyCat

Have you tried diet change along with the medication?

----------


## spottitchsam

> Have you tried diet change along with the medication?



hi fraidycat,funny you should say that,from middle of august last year until the 1st week in January i was on the Cambridge diet.i lost 4 and a 1/2 stones in 4 and 1/2 months.on January 1st new years day at 11am i had to have the paramedics out i had a panic attack which lasted over 3 hours.when I spoke to my cdc she told me that I had to stop doing the diet straight away.i was told that i had to wait until my gp gave me the go ahead.before i could start again i will be asking him on Tuesday when I see him again.will let you know what happens.x

----------


## metamorphosis

Here are some studies on pregabalin and anxiety disorders:




> September 2005, Vol 62, No. 9Original Article | September 2005
> *Pregabalin for Treatment of Generalized Anxiety DisorderA 4-Week, Multicenter, Double-blind, Placebo-Controlled Trial of Pregabalin and Alprazolam*
> *A 4-Week, Multicenter, Double-blind, Placebo-Controlled Trial of Pregabalin and Alprazolam*
> Pregabalin for Treatment of Generalized Anxiety Disorder
> Karl Rickels, MD; Mark H. Pollack, MD; Douglas E. Feltner, MD; R. Bruce Lydiard, PhD, MD; Daniel L. Zimbroff, MD; Robert J. Bielski, MD; Kathy Tobias, MD; Jerri D. Brock, MS; Gwen L. Zornberg, MD, ScD; Atul C. Pande, MD, FRCPC
> 
> http://archpsyc.jamanetwork.com/arti...icleid=1108404



http://journals.lww.com/intclinpsych...apse_in.2.aspx

----------


## spottitchsam

metamorphosis thanks for info much appreciated.

jeanx.

----------

